# 튀어나오다, 뛰어나오다



## vientito

Do they have exactly same meaning when referring to action?


----------



## kenjoluma

If you are an civilised person with adequate respect for humanity, you never say '튀다' or '튀어나오다' to describe action of another fellow human being.


튀다 means 'to bounce', and this word is generally reserved for objects, not for people.

If it is for people, there are some exceptions:
1. Of course, it can be 'to run away (esp. from the police or the authority after you do something illegal/wrong)'. 
2. It also can be used as an imperative in a derogative manner.
3. I believe someone with a sense of humour can use this word in order to jokingly describe one's (or other's) action. 
4. (somewhat related to #2) It can be used to exaggerate speaker's frustration or surprise.


----------



## vientito

Thank you for pointing out the connotation. Now I think I understand and appreciate more the specific context in which I found the usage of 튀어가.


----------



## lizanble

kenjoluma said:


> If you are an civilised person with adequate respect for humanity, you never say '튀다' or '튀어나오다' to describe action of another fellow human being.
> 
> 
> Is there such a serious problem in saying '튀어나오다' to describe action of another fellow human being? Let me put a quote from an online dictionary, naver (new members are not allowed to post links).
> 
> 어떤 남자가 그 집에서 튀어나와 골목길로 달아났다.
> 
> I can feel nothing about the speaker. The speaker seems to denote simply a factual aspect, that is, a sudden action.
> 
> Even if the subject is one of my close friends or fellows, I can say this with the same respect as ever for her/him.
> 
> 내 친구는 그 날 아침 갑자기 골목에서 튀어나와 차도로 뛰어 들었지.
> 
> But I think this is somewhat about personal sentiment towards the verb in question. So, it would be good to accept my reply as another native speaker's viewpoint. I can't represent every native Korean speaker, young or old.


----------



## bonbon2023

튀어나오다:1-1 Bounce out
         Be careful because you don't know where ghosts are going to appear themselves in the ghost house. (You can also use 튀어나오다  in this situation, but this is quite informal. If you want want to be formal and seem polite, you should use 나타나다.)


----------



## Kakchies

Aish.. I dont really understand =_=


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

제가 초등학교 때 호랑이선생님이 한 분 계셨는데, 조회시간에 뒤에서 말 안듣는 애가 있으면 "저기 뒤에서 떠드는 놈 튀어나와!" 이런 식으로 말씀하곤 하셨죠. 그러고는 엎드려서 "빠따"를 맞았어요.

한국의 학교가 참 생각보다 무섭습니다. haha


----------

